# sp Marup engkelili flower



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Got this as sp Marup engkelili a few months ago. It flowered today.

Anyone has any more information of it?



















http://yoongbk.blogspot.com/

Yoong


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

cant see your picture


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Looks like C. longicauda


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> Looks like C. longicauda


Totally agree with you. It was labeled sp Marup engkelili when I got it. But the leafs looks like longicauda. Well the flower kinda confirmed it.

Yoong


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Very lush growth. Do you mind sharing the culture information?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Man! I cant wait to get something like this


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> Very lush growth. Do you mind sharing the culture information?


Ghazanfar,

The plant was planted in the following substrate.:
Peat 10%
JBL substrate fert 5%
ADA power sand 5%
ADA amazonia 40%
ADA Malaya 40%
It is grow emerse with water of 1 inches deep.

Yoong


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi Yoong;
Do me a favour and try a couple in half peat half sand with a bottom 50% of the pot being well composted sh.. uh, manure.


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

rs79 said:


> Hi Yoong;
> Do me a favour and try a couple in half peat half sand with a bottom 50% of the pot being well composted sh.. uh, manure.


Rs,
What type of sand do you recommend? I will definitely try since your is a much economical formula. Can't stand the price of ADA for long with the recent large fuel price hike in Malaysia.

Yoong


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Another plant of mine flowered. Just to share the photo.










Yoong


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Fine beach sand. I use the stuff I find in a local freshwater and have great success with this method; a few folks around here use it with equal success with crypts, some quite rare.


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

rs79 said:


> Fine beach sand. I use the stuff I find in a local freshwater and have great success with this method; a few folks around here use it with equal success with crypts, some quite rare.


Rs,
I have tried local freshwater sand too on minima, affinis and parva. Other then parva, the other two didn't grow well. When I digged the bottom out, I find that the roots are rotting and there are evident of anaerobic activity underneath. Was wondering whether the sand was too find and hence oxygenation to the bottom is poor.

By the way, although both are plants from same origin. Thier flower twist in different directions. Is that normal?

Yoong


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

You have to put a thin (12mm) layer of well composted manure under the sand. And you need to soak the manure in water for a couple of weeks first. If you don't, you can expect yuckyness for a while, then it settles down ad grows crypts better than anything I've ever seen.


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

rs79 said:


> You have to put a thin (12mm) layer of well composted manure under the sand. And you need to soak the manure in water for a couple of weeks first. If you don't, you can expect yuckyness for a while, then it settles down ad grows crypts better than anything I've ever seen.


Just to clarify. You soak all the manure before you set up your pot or you set up your pot with manure in it then soak it? Thanks for sharing.


----------

